

RacketCon - swannodette
http://con.racket-lang.org/

======
rauljara
Free to register plus complementary breakfast/lunch? I can't tell if it is
just a very nice community or if Sam Tobin-Hochstadt is an evil witch, luring
programmers to his conferance like so many Hansels and Grettels.

~~~
samth
You'll have to come to find out. :) We don't bite, but the language is
addictive ...

~~~
minikomi
I hope some parts of the conf will find their way online!

------
aliukani
CCIS student here. I've only taken Fundies 1, but I really enjoy working in
Racket so I'm kind of stoked for this.

